# Schatten entfernen



## decryxx001 (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage ... wie kann ich möglichst einfach Schatten z.B. bei Portraits entfernen? Bei meinem Bild (Anhang) habe ich nämlich einige Schatten und möchte diese schnell und zuverlässig wegkriegen, also was soll ich tun?
Mit dem Abwedler ist es sehr mühsam und sieht dann auch nicht gut aus ...
(Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ohne etwas (mühsam) zu markieren?)

Bin gespannt auf Antworten! Und schonmal vielen Dank!

P.S.: Wer kann mir auch einen Ratschlag geben, wie ich die Arme "schöner", also farblich, machen kann?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn Du die Schatten an der Wand meinst, dann stelle die junge Frau mit dem Lasso oder anderen Hilfsmitteln frei und kopiere sie auf einen weißen Hintergrund.


> P.S.: Wer kann mir auch einen Ratschlag geben, wie ich die Arme "schöner", also farblich, machen kann?


Schau mal die letzten Threads durch, da gabs jede Menge Antworten bzgl. Gradiationskurven etc.

Gruss vom ALF

Edit denkt, dass Du auch die Schatten an der Frau meinen könntest: Die kann man entweder mit dem Reparatur- und/ oder Klonwerkzeug entfernen.


----------



## decryxx001 (24. Juni 2004)

Hui, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Werd ich dann gleich mal mit einem Lasso versuchen 
Das Ergebnis kann ich euch dann zeigen, wenn alles gut klappt ...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juni 2004)

*Kanalarbeiten*

Also,
bei Portraitaufnahmen sind die häßlichen Flecken in den Hauttönen hauptsächlich im Grün- und Blau-Kanal zu finden. Der Rote ist dagegen nahezu makellos. Warum ist das so? Nun, die einzelnen Kanäle zeigen ja die Helligkeitsverteilungen der jeweiligen Farbe in einer Graustufenansicht. Folglich werden alle Stellen, die sehr rot sind (Hautflecken, Pickel, ...) im Rotkanal sehr hell (= viel Rot) dargestellt. Da gerade in diesen Bereichen die Grün- und Blau-Anteile geringer sind, werden sie als auffällige dunkle Flecken (=wenig Grün/Blau) sichtbar.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juni 2004)

*Kanalarbeiten, die zweite*

Und ...?

Was machen wir nun damit? Der "Kanalmixer" (zu finden unter >Bild >Einstellungen - zumindest bis Photoshop 7, bei CS heißt das, glaub' ich, "Kanalberechnungen") ermöglicht uns, Helligkeitsverteilungen von einem Kanal in einen anderen zu kopieren.

Wir klonen als behutsam den Rot-Kanal in den Grün-Kanal hinein, und die Flecken werden weniger.


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Juni 2004)

Fein. Das könnte Adobe genau so fürs Handbuch übernehmen ... oder ein Fall für Thomas Linder's PS FAQ


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2004)

Ich zwinker mal nur ... ^^


----------



## decryxx001 (24. Juni 2004)

*Juhu*

Hey, ihr seid spitze! Habt mir echt geholfen! 
Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass es mir so gut gezeigt wird ... 

(Kann mich gar nicht oft genug bedanken ^^)

Aber eins möchte ich noch wissen: Wie kann ich die Haare am besten markieren?


----------



## Clubkatze (25. Juni 2004)

Mit meinem Lieblingswerkzeug: Dem Zauberstab (rechte Mautaste --> der Auswahl hinzufügen)


----------



## decryxx001 (25. Juni 2004)

Naja, hab's jetzt auch so geschafft ... klappt alles super (auch mit den weiteren Bildern, die ich zu bearbeiten habe)
Dachte aber, dass es evtl. irgendwie schneller und einfacher geht.


----------



## Clubkatze (25. Juni 2004)

Tja, wer Perfektion will muss geduldig sein (alte Clubkatzenweisheit)


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (29. Juni 2004)

*Kanalarbeiten, die dritte*

Also,

der Blaukanal hat bei diesem Bild den besten Kontrast zwischen Vorder- und Hintergrund. Daraus lässt sich was machen:
Mit Strg-A u. Strg-C kopiere ich alles, erzeuge in der Kanälepalette einen neuen Kanal (Name egal) und füge dort mit Strg-V alles ein.
Diesem Duplikat des Blaukanals rücke ich mit der Gradationskurve zu Leibe. Ich verstärke den Kontrast, achte jedoch darauf, dass die Haare keine zu harten Kanten bekommen. Was bei meinem Scherenschnitt oder Schatten, den ich da erstelle, nicht zum Hintergrund gehört (die hellsten Teile des Gesichts), male ich mit dem Pinsel kurzerhand schwarz aus; ebenso kann ich mit Weiß Teile meines Hintergrundes einebnen.
Ist mein Scherenschnitt fertig, wechlse ich wieder in die RGB-Ansicht; mein zusätzlicher Kanal bliebt ausgeblendet.
Eben diesen Kanal lade ich dann als Auswahl und wandle ihn in eine Ebenenmaske um (das funktioniert nicht, wenn ich mich auf der Hintergrundebene befinde). 
Um das Ergebnis zu veranschaulichen, habe ich mal fix einen neuen Wolken-Hintergrund eingefügt.


----------

